# Marketing your promo code??



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Who regularly gives out their promo codes to passengers or potential passengers? Have you ordered referral cards? Do you just promote in passing to family, friends and co-workers or do you specifically hit up the bars, college campuses, hotels, and other local businesses and pass out flyers and cards?
Second, do you actually get the $5 bonus Uber promises every time somebody uses your code?
Third, how many of you recruit new Uber drivers? It seems like $200 for getting a new driver is a lot easier than driving to earn $200 (I'm in Omaha, lots of short trips).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Trips are trips so long as the rates are reasonable and you aren't forever being jerked from one side of town to the other. Otherwise, a call is a cal is a call. Too bad Uber tells pax tips are included in the fare. Uber rewards drivers better to promote and refer than they do to drive. Referring drivers is kind of like slitting your own throat from a driving perspective. Knock yourself out. Uber's ability to use drivers to recruit an almost endless number of new drivers through what are mostly BS promises is one of the biggest reasons they are able to set rates below cost in mature markets and get away with it.

Knock yourself out. Thee referral money is what it is, they lower those too over time. If you drivers want to keep rates higher longer in any given market..... They would be smart to collectively avoid this practice. Good luck


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't most Uber drivers quit after a few months? I understand that new drivers = more competition for rides, but like I said it would take me 10-12 peak hours of driving to earn $200 here in my city. Recruiting somebody could be as simple as a 5-minute conversation and an email.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

My main concern is the $5 referral fees. It's a win-win to recruit new passengers, right? I want to make sure the $5 bonus is legit before I market too hard.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Don't most Uber drivers quit after a few months? I understand that new drivers = more competition for rides, but like I said it would take me 10-12 peak hours of driving to earn $200 here in my city. Recruiting somebody could be as simple as a 5-minute conversation and an email.


Whatever the hell it takes you now, and I believe your time estimate....... Keep referring new drivers and it is only going to get worse. The more new drivers you have, the more cherry pickers you have. I don't know anything about your market, where in the cycle you are, but it becomes a shit show. focus in the rider referrals, much more sensible approach.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't refer shit, that way I don't worry about it but that's just me, your results may differ.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Who regularly gives out their promo codes to passengers or potential passengers? Have you ordered referral cards? Do you just promote in passing to family, friends and co-workers or do you specifically hit up the bars, college campuses, hotels, and other local businesses and pass out flyers and cards?
> Second, do you actually get the $5 bonus Uber promises every time somebody uses your code?
> Third, how many of you recruit new Uber drivers? It seems like $200 for getting a new driver is a lot easier than driving to earn $200 (I'm in Omaha, lots of short trips).


I drive both Uber and Lyft. I have made up cards with my Lyft promo code. I ask all my Uber paxs if they've ever ridden with Lyft. For those who haven't, I give then the card. Their first ride is free and I collect $10.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I drive both Uber and Lyft. I have made up cards with my Lyft promo code. I ask all my Uber paxs if they've ever ridden with Lyft. For those who haven't, I give then the card. Their first ride is free and I collect $10.


 Lol, I do the same thing with Lyft riders- I give them a referral code for Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Lol, I do the same thing with Lyft riders- I give them a referral code for Uber.


However you do it, it's the right thing to do. We're ICs. We need to maximize profits.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> My main concern is the $5 referral fees. It's a win-win to recruit new passengers, right? I want to make sure the $5 bonus is legit before I market too hard.


Yes Uber does pay you the $5. I have had quite a few come through. I had cards made up with my code. If there is group in the car I usually ask if anybody hasn't signed up yet and give them the card.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PTUber said:


> Yes Uber does pay you the $5. I have had quite a few come through. I had cards made up with my code. If there is group in the car I usually ask if anybody hasn't signed up yet and give them the card.


Excellent avatar.
You're in Mpls? I used to live there. Went to college in MN, too.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

The referral codes are for NEW riders only. I was going to order some cards and leave them in places and pass them out. Anyone do this?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Lol, I do the same thing with Lyft riders- I give them a referral code for Uber.


Giving out rider referrals is a no brainer. Doing so at Lyft's expense is self defeating. Currently, thanks to anti-trust behavior, the presence of both TNC companies in a market usually means a quickened trip into the rates basement. However, that doesn't mean there shouldn't be more options for drivers. MUCH of what Uber does is designed to secure their dominance in the market. That is not to your advantage. Make being both an Uber and Lyft driver work to your advantage, but don't allow them to use you as a tool to destroy Lyft if you can help it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Period Ending: October 5, 2015 4AM PDT *
You got 15 First Time Riders this week! 75.0

be aware that pay cut off time for the Rider referral is not the same as your pay cut off time for trips,

I thing it runs Wednesday to Tuesday,
so if Wednesday is the 1st and Tuesday is the 7th,
you would get paid on Thursday the 16th,
NOT Thursday the 9th.

A lot if drivers will give out cards on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and not see payment on Thursday, then thinking uber don't pay.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *Period Ending: October 5, 2015 4AM PDT *
> You got 15 First Time Riders this week! 75.0
> 
> be aware that pay cut off time for the Rider referral is not the same as your pay cut off time for trips,
> ...


It runs Thursday-Thursday is what they told me. I had my brother in law enter a code last Thursday, October 1st. I knew it wasn't going to show up this week (October 8), but I don't see it on my pay statement for the upcoming October 12 payment either (to be paid October 15)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> It runs Thursday-Thursday is what they told me. I had my brother in law enter a code last Thursday, October 1st. I knew it wasn't going to show up this week (October 8), but I don't see it on my pay statement for the upcoming October 12 payment either (to be paid October 15)


Did he use it or only just enter it..


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Did he use it or only just enter it..


He used it. I gave him a ride to his dart league


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

And yes, he entered the code before his first ride and the $20 was taken off his fare.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Only refer new drivers, not worth doing anything else tbh.




I like turtles.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Only refer new drivers, not worth doing anything else tbh.
> 
> I like turtles.


I am doing around $300 per mo in uber rider referrals, what the hell is hard about it, it's f***ing free money..


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Get a stack of business cards with your promo on it and some clever shit.. if a pax ever asks about Uber and mentions he is considering it then whip out a card.

Some people might know someone that is looking for a side gig.. pop out a card and tell them to give it to their friend so he can make a $100 too.

I received $200 from referrals last week and it was very nice.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have the writer app so I don't have a code.

I've made $300 and referrals for new drivers in my own town and have one pending awaiting to take first trip

As for promoting my driver code I came up with an idea of the second day I was part of over, that was to advertise on the back of a store receipt 2300 bucks for 500000 Prince or 50,000 prints. The advertisers thought he was already working with uber.

That was an easy $2,300 sale or whatever it was but I guess he didn't want the commission

I wish I had saved all those email addresses from my MLM days I made money giving out my poker code. Every few months I get a check in the mail it was pretty cool.

Maybe I can leave a stack of business cards at the old folks home. Hand them out in the unemployment line

Halloweens coming we don't get much around here anymore but you could always hand out your business card for Halloween that sounds like something uber drivers would do

What's this mister? The tiny voice asked

It's a free ride on left.

What's a lift? The boy replied

it's a car with a pretty pink mustache


----------



## denveruber1 (Oct 29, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Who regularly gives out their promo codes to passengers or potential passengers? Have you ordered referral cards? Do you just promote in passing to family, friends and co-workers or do you specifically hit up the bars, college campuses, hotels, and other local businesses and pass out flyers and cards?
> Second, do you actually get the $5 bonus Uber promises every time somebody uses your code?
> Third, how many of you recruit new Uber drivers? It seems like $200 for getting a new driver is a lot easier than driving to earn $200 (I'm in Omaha, lots of short trips).


Yeah the $200 referral is awesome. I use a marketing company that I work with to get mine out. I get them in randomly. Its pretty cool.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

Where are you getting your cards from and how much are you paying? Just wondering to compare.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

ok, so where do i get my rider referral code for Uber? For Lyft ? All i keep seeing is those damn driver referral codes ! They SURE wanna flood the market with drivers. Thats for sure !


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> ok, so where do i get my rider referral code for Uber? For Lyft ? All i keep seeing is those damn driver referral codes ! They SURE wanna flood the market with drivers. Thats for sure !


 I think if you drive for Uber, your driver and rider referral codes are the same now  It defaults to the $5 bonus rather than the $20 fare credit


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

UberYYC said:


> Where are you getting your cards from and how much are you paying? Just wondering to compare.


From VistaPrint. They have pre-designed Uber referral cards. I paid like $20 (that includes shipping) for 1,000 cards


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Caluber (Jan 25, 2015)

I drive in Sacto. Started 13 months ago, first month I got my promo cards printed out. I ordered 250 cards, I am down to about 20 now, and I drop those cards off everywhere and give them out like candy. After 13 months I have earned a whopping $10.00 in first time user rewards!! Don't think I'll order anymore!!


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey, for riders we get $5 and drivers depends on market, but seems the average is $200. Do the riders or drivers get anything for using our promo code? Like a free ride (riders) or a sign-on bonus (drivers)?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I give out my rider code and get $20 free rides. Then I let my friends use my free rides by ordering Ubers for them, all they have to do is tip. 
As for Lyft free rides, can the passengers tip the difference between the fare and $20 without having to pay the tip themselves?
It also makes sense to give out your Lyft code to Uber pax and vice versa. Especially if I drop at the airport since Uber geofences it but Lyft doesn't.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Caluber said:


> I drive in Sacto. Started 13 months ago, first month I got my promo cards printed out. I ordered 250 cards, I am down to about 20 now, and I drop those cards off everywhere and give them out like candy. After 13 months I have earned a whopping $10.00 in first time user rewards!! Don't think I'll order anymore!!


Nice! $10! lol

I've passed out about 100 or so (I paid $60 for the nicer ones with a colored background) and I've earned $15 so far.
UBER ON!


----------



## Caluber (Jan 25, 2015)

Jeeeez.....so I'm not the only one gettin' ripped off huh!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I made my own cards with the Avery card stock and my copy of MS Publisher. Started off with 100 cards, cost about $7 for the cards. Pass them out to riders if they're on their first trip, but I think the code is good for up to $15 discount on rides after their first, but they only get to use it once. One of my regulars says he uses new codes all the time. Gets them from other drivers, or friends. My question is, where does Uber show this in the earnings statement? I've so far never seen anything but the fares earned.


----------

